# Bar_Belle's HARD WORK PAYS OFF Training Log



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey there!  Bringing my training log IMF for those that call it home. 
Began August 10th.

Goals for this log


Increase muscle mass
 
Lower body fat
 
Increase strength
 
 
Tools


Body measurements
 
Max Press/lift
 
Visuals 

*Training Plan*
​Weights 7/days week
Cardio 6/days week
Abs x250 eod. 

I'll post my training sessions daily.  They will vary little, if at all.    They are not for my entertainment.  They are for growth and   improvement. Lather rinse repeat. Cardio is the same approach. I have 6   different sessions outlined for a designated day. Fridays I have off  for  cardio. Abs are ad lib.  

*Starting Stats*​BODY:
Height: 5'73/4"
Weight: 149
Body Fat: 16.6%

Shoulder Girth (2" below clavicle) 
Relaxed: 42"
Flexed: 457/8"
​Waist: 31.5"
Hip: 38"

MAX PRESS/LIFT:
Bench Press:185 lbs
Squat:225 lbs
Deadlift:205 lbs

My goal is t to *decrease BF to 14% wo any loss of weight.*  Any *improvement*  in the numbers I've listed is a win. Now for the part most folks wanna  see...Pictures! Stay tuned. I will post the before pics again.  I think I still have some.

Will evaluate progress in early November.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Saturday Leg Lovin' (9/27)*

*Legs*

*Leg Extensions (Toes Out)*
5x15 90 lbs **Up 10 lbs*

*Bar Squats*
1x5  115
1x5  135
1x5  185
1x5 205
1x5 225 (yeah I did)

*Leg Extensions (Toes In)*
5x15 90lbs **Up 10 lbs
*
*Bar Squats*
1x5 225 lbs **Up 20 lbs*
6x5 215      **Up 10 lbs*
*Superset w DB Deadlifts* 7x11 35 lbs

*Lunge Down and Back* on *Green Mile*

*Comments:* A  friend of mine sent me a message right before I started lifting.  He  said, "make it hurt." Well timed words.  That's what I did. Started w  increasing leg extension weight.  I'm particular about the exercise.  I see folks playing teeter totter on the extension machine.  Bodies bobbing up and down looking for leverage.   When butt is planted on seat and and I'm not holding on for anything  other than balance, quads are worked like a mutha.  Funny how isolating for the muscle means work. (I started as bouncer on extensions). I'll be at 90 lbs for a bit. Had the sweet idea of using 225 for my 7 sets of squats...not so much.  Not quite there yet.  215 got me a lot of work.

By the way, my traps are my bar pad.  I don't wear a weight belt. That's what my locked core is for.  Now, when I get 285, I may wear one...bwaaahahahaha 285.... *Saturday cardio *in a bit...did I mention I'm glad to back on board (pun intended)? 

*NOTE*:I lift for the muscles size I want, not the size that I have...in my mind.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Saturday Cardio (9/27)*

*Pyramid Cardio*
*Equipment: *
Step Bench (elevated)

*Basic moves: *
Push ups (1 hand on step 1 hand on floor)
Half burpees (hands on end of step)
Scissors

*Drill:*


Slalom push up R

Slalom push up L

Half Burpees 

Run down Green Mile

Scissors

Run bac 
 
*Instructions:* Inverted pyramid starting at 20 reps on each move down to 1. 
On push ups,  1 push up on R then 1 on L = *1*.  So first round it's like 40 push ups and so on down. Bench is elevated  so the dip on push up is deeper.  On the flip side the half burpees  aren't as hard.  The KICK is in the elevated heart rate from doing hard  push ups to burpees.  Try to catch my breath on jog.  It don't happen.

*Comments:* I took 3+ minutes off my time 46 min.  I'm getting better at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is about the right amount of jogging for me.  Anymore and my legs  lock up.  Tomorrow is Shoulders & Abs & Cardio - Training  Trifecta


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Sunday Shoulders*

Abs x250

*DB Arnold Press*
1x15 30 lbs **Up 5 lbs*
2x10 35      **UP 5 lbs*
3x5 40        **Up 5 lbs

**Note that at start of log original weights were 20/25/30 lbs
*
*DB Wide Upright Raises*
5x11 20 lbs

*Military Press*
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 
3x5 115
*
Wide Grip BB Upright Raise*
5x11 65 lbs

*DB RAM Press*
5x11 15 lbs

*High Pulls (Short Pull)*
5x11 80 lbs

*Comments:* I had only one day of shoulders  instead of 2 last week, so I think that allowed me to go heavy on Arnold  Presses today.  Great morning lift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NOTE:* Keeping going just  past, "I've got to stop." A few beats beyond, "No more." Because at the  moment my muscles say they just can't, is the moment the body decides,  "It's time to get bigger."


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Sunday Cardio*

*Bike Tabata*
60 min
​So this is how it went:

TABATAs 1 thru 12


20 sec high

10 sec rest
20 sec high
10 sec rest
20 sec high

10 sec rest
20 sec high
10 sec rest
1:15 break >> 25 presses *2* pps



* Comments:*OUCHEEE!!  Legs weren't excited about pushing around more heavy sh**. I done good on leg day Saturday.  Reduced weight on this cardio back to 2 pps.  Hurt just fine.  Last 2 sets I used 1 pps.   Something happened on round 9.  Felt a sore upper left quad pull/sting  in a deeper way that was about to the cross the line...This is just  cardio, so I brought the weight down.  Conservative finish. I'm thinking  ahead to Wednesday heavy legs.  Easy does it.  Short term risks can affect long term success. No upside to pushing at this time.



​


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Monday Chestification*

*Flat bench flys*
5x11 25 lbs

*Flat bench press*
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135 
1x5 155
3x5 185

*incline bar press *
1x11 135 lbs
4x11 115

*incline DB turns*
5x11 30 lbs 

*incline DB center press*
5x11 35 lbs

*Comments: *Worked hard but I didn't have the strength of last Monday.  Feel like taking a nap already. I'll go to bed earlier see if that  helps. Also to remember that this is week 8 of intense training. Maybe  of benefit to not push to make heavier weights happen. Recovery needed?  I'll ask my sensei. 

*NOTE:* Obsessed is the word the average person uses to describe the elite athlete.


----------



## ROID (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm 4 minutes late. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Monday Back Cardio*

*Cardio Back (Supersets w no breaks)
**(6 sets of 16 reps superset w 6 flys)

Seated Row -100 lbs 
Rear High Pulls - 50 lbs 
Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60 lbs
Overhead Lat Pulldown 85 lbs
Underhand Lat Pulldown 100 lbs 
DB for superset 20 lbs*
​
*Comments:* To'  it up!! See, well, see, uh, last week when I didn't post Back Cardio I  dialed it back to lighter weights.  I was ti-red.  No OOMPH.  Today my ambition was to tear it up, again. Felt like my back was standing on top of itself during the session.  Still does 2 hours later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, yeah, and tomorrow is actual Back Day. Hide and watch.  ​


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm like an hour late... ROID dominates!

bar belle continues to slice and dice!


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 30, 2014)

*Tuesday Big Back*

ABs x250

Chin ups x35

Underhand Bar Rows
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 105
1x5 115
3x5 135

DB Back Flys (head on bench)
5x11 20 lbs *added pause

Underhand Lat Pulldowns
5x11 130 lbs *new working weight

Straight Arm Pulldowns
5x11 40 lbs (against pad - tricep station)

Perfect Push-ups x35 *perfect to 35

Comments: Nailed it this morning. Felt strong. Able. Used band on chin ups when I would normally have to stop to recover. More full ROM. I like doing chin ups from a dead hang. No swinging, kicking, or short stroking. Going for a big back, gotta make my body believe it has to have one. 

NOTE: *To succeed, I must become comfortable with being uncomfortable.*


----------



## Snow White (Sep 30, 2014)

WOW nice work out! I'm on a 3 day split


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 30, 2014)

Am I late? Hey great work Belle!


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 30, 2014)

Snow White said:


> WOW nice work out! I'm on a 3 day split



Cool. What is your training objective right now?


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 30, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Am I late? Hey great work Belle!



No no. Right on time.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 30, 2014)

*Tuesday Bike Cardio*

*Cardio Bike Tabata*
49:35 Minutes - 10 Cycles
Leg Press x25 1/2 pps on 1:15 min breaks bw Tabatas 
Tabata  1-6 2pps
Tabata 7-9 1pps 
​*Comments:* Left upper  quad irritable again.  Reduced weight.  Going to roll it out tonight.   Gots me a micro tear.  So difficult for me to put the brakes on  anything...  I've got 2 speeds - 1) ON & 2) Denial of ON.   I guess you'd say I don't have brakes.  I reverse my jet engines to  slow down...remember the old days before planes had braking systems?  So  bad ass to hear the roar of the engines as they were thrown into  reverse.  SUCH POWER!!  Even as young one, I had the hunger for  strength.​ 


​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2014)

hi bb!!!


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 30, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Comments: Nailed it this morning. Felt strong. Able. Used band on chin ups when I would normally have to stop to recover. More full ROM. I like doing chin ups from a dead hang. No swinging, kicking, or short stroking. Going for a big back, gotta make my body believe it has to have one.
> 
> NOTE: *To succeed, I must become comfortable with being uncomfortable.*



Pure Poetry.
No Limits!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 1, 2014)

*Wednesday Legs*

*Leg Press 3 pps
3x11

Leg Extensions
5x25 80 lbs

Bar Squats
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135
1x5 185
3x5 205

Elevated Straight Leg Deadlifts
5x11 115 lbs

Leg Press(sled 167lbs)
1x5 4 pps
1x5 5 
3x5 6 

Lunge down and back GREEN MILE

Comments: Pushed through. Figured out left hip flexor strained. Squats were unpleasant. Didn't do my heaviest of heavy. NSAIDs, stretching, and some gentle rolling out for now. Growth will come. Rocked deadlifts. May go up on those 

NOTE:  It does not matter how slow you go as long as you do not stop. ~ Confucius*


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 1, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Pure Poetry.
> No Limits!



Thanks, HF. Glad you enjoy.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 1, 2014)

s2h said:


> hi bb!!!



Tick tock, SF. Sheesh. Glad you made it.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yay



This a good "yay" or indifferent? Not able to tell.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 1, 2014)

Great work! Ow hip flexor strain is no fun! Nice you pushed through the strain.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 1, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Great work! Ow hip flexor strain is no fun! Nice you pushed through the strain.



Thanks


----------



## DUB73 (Oct 1, 2014)

Moving some solid weight. Nice work.

IN


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 2, 2014)

*Wednesday Cardio*

*Cardio Shoulders - Walking 8s 8 Reps/8 Push-ups*​Walking Shoulder Press - 8 lbs
Lateral Raises - 8s
Walking Shoulder Press - 8s
Lateral Raises - 8s
​Walking Shoulder Press - 8s
​
*Comments: Man this was harder than I thought. Trainer said to use 8s instead of 12s/10s. Seemed easy enough. Took just as long. Worked just as hard. Sensei said its because I was more precise in execution. Push ups were rough. Successful, though.*​


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 2, 2014)

*Thursday Shoulders Day 2*

Abs x250

DB Lateral Raises (tips down)
5x11 15lbs

Military Press
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 
3x5 115

Wide Bar Upright Raise 
5x11 65 lbs

DB Front Raises
5x11 15 lbs

Face Pulls 
5x11 80 lbs (Long pulls)

Comments: Solid shoulders. I'm feeling a little under the weather today. 

NOTE: Persistence gets you there. Consistence keeps you there.​


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 3, 2014)

Fyi - not feeling well. Will post as soon as I'm back at it.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 3, 2014)

*Friday Arms - Woohoo!*

*Diamond push ups x35*

*Bar Curls*
1x25 45lbs
1x20 55
1x15 65
4x11 75

*Tricep rope push downs*
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs
*
DB Bicep Curls* (full turn)
6x11 20 lbs 
*
Tricep bar push downs*
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs
*
Bicep Hammer Curls*
5x21 15 lbs

*Comments: *Sooooo happy to not miss a day of lifting!!  I did miss Thursday cardio (the beloved lunge/squat) but given my hip flexor tenderness, it may have been a good thing. Feel right as rain.  Stomach bugs are no fun, but luckily short lasting.  A note on training, on diamond push ups I made it to 25 before breaking. I feel quite large in the arms now.  I stare.   Looking forward to power legs tomorrow.  

*NOTE:*  We are what we repeatedly do.* Excellence,* therefore, is not an act but *a habit*. ? Aristotle


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

Love leg day! But it was cut short...mid heavy squat, left quad curled up in a ball. Brought me to the floor. Icing now. DAMMIT!


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

*Saturday Back Cardio*

*Cardio Back (Supersets w no breaks)
**(6 sets of 16 reps superset w 6 flys)

Seated Row -100 lbs 
Rear High Pulls - 50 lbs 
Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60 lbs
Overhead Lat Pulldown 85 lbs
Underhand Lat Pulldown 100 lbs 
DB for superset 20 lbs*
​
*Comments: *It's not my usual Saturday cardio, but then again, there has been nothing "usual" about this whole week.  Got sick and then left wheel goes flat. *LEG BOO BOO:* Just so you know there is no bruising, just a deep sore that is real unpleasant when I attempt to push off/up from sitting/stairs/squatting. That's body weight only.  It's a muscle spasm brought on by micro tears in muscle (Wild stab here).  I'm growing like crazy in the legs.  IMO. 

*NOTE: If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough.  ~ Albert Einstein*


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sunday Shoulders*

*DB Arnold Press*
1x15 30 lbs 
2x10 30
3x5 35 *
*
*DB Wide Upright Raises*
5x11 20 lbs

*Military Press*
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 
3x5 115
*
Wide Grip BB Upright Raise*
5x11 65 lbs

*DB RAM Press*
5x11 15 lbs

*High Pulls (Short Pull)*
5x11 70 lbs

*Comments:* Solid shoulder work  today.  Strong lift w 115 on military.  Nothing out of the box. I'm  learning that too much out of the box can lead to pulls and potential  strains. Low and behold, I'm not invincible. Even Superman had  Kryptonite. I'm just sayin'. I have no idea what this afternoon holds  for cardio. Threw out the play book until further notice. 

NOTE: [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese. ~Author Unknown...[/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Train smart.[/FONT]


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sunday Shoulder Cardio*

*Cardio Shoulders - Walking 8s - 8 Reps/8 Push-ups*​
Walking Shoulder Press - 12 lbs
Lateral Raises - 10s
Walking Shoulder Press - 12s
Lateral Raises - 10s
​Walking Shoulder Press - 12s
​​*Comments: *Did the heavy version today w 10s/12s. All about shoulders w lifting and cardio today. Felt great. All the push ups fit well w chest in the morning. Hope to be using my legs in cardio soon! No apparent injury to left leg, just some spasm and soreness.  Getting better.

​


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Woo!! Glad you're getting better


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 6, 2014)

*Monday Chesty McBesty*

*Flat bench flys*
5x11 25 lbs

*Flat bench press*
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135 
1x5 155
3x5 185

*Incline bar press *
1x11 135 lbs
4x11 115
*
Incline DB turns*
5x11 30 lbs 

*Incline DB center press*
5x11 35 lbs 
*That means press w both > R single arm press > both > L single arm press > both. Only count the rep when using both arms. 

*Comments: *Felt stronger this week. Phew!  185 is still a crap ton of weight. Did the 135 on incline this week, but I'm not looking to stress anything out either! I'm growing nicely.  I'm a poster child for gun control.  Yeah, I said it.   Nice upper body development.   

*NOTE:* I am confined only by the walls I build myself...This does include the action of digging a hole. However I wanna build them makes no difference.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 6, 2014)

*Monday Bike Cardio*

*Bike Cardio*
60 min
2 min on/2 min off
​

Comments: They're ALIVE! My legs! I pedaled the whole hour.  Felt so good to use legs.  Again, staying in the box. Looking for time off of recovery for "good behavior". In the past, I would want to push the small amount of recovery I had and create issue all over again. Each day is a surprise!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 6, 2014)

Staying strong!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 7, 2014)

*Tuesday Back & Bike Cardio*

*Morning:*

ABs x250

Chin ups x35

*Underhand Bar Rows*
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 105
1x5 115
3x5 135

*DB Back Flys (head on bench)*
5x11 20 lbs w pause

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*
5x11 130 lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
5x11 40 lbs (against pad - tricep station)

Perfect Push-ups x35 *perfect to 35

*Comments: *I did Back Cardio 2 days ago.  I thought that might make this morning more challenging.  NOT AT ALL! Was pleased w how smooth it went.  Lifted very strong.  Getting a lumpy back...in a good way   Life is full these days.  Not much time bw home after cardio and getting ready for bed.  I chill while I eat dinner then on it goes...chores and prep.  

*Afternoon Bike Cardio:*
50 min 
4 min high/1 min low 

Comments: Pushed legs and heart on this one. It was great!! Felt good to push my limits w cardio.  


*NOTE:* "Well," said Pooh, "what I like best," and then he had to stop and  think. Because although Eating Honey was a very good thing to do,* there  was a moment just before you began to eat it which was better than when  you were*, but he didn?t know what it was called. ~A.A. Milne


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 8, 2014)

*Wednesday Legs & Afternoon Cardio*

*Morning:

Leg Press 2 pps*
5x11
*
Leg Extensions*
5x25 50 lbs

*Bar Squats*
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
4x5 135

*Elevated Straight Leg Deadlifts*
5x11 115 lbs
*
Leg Press*
1x5 2 pps
4x5 3 "

Lunge down and back *GREEN MILE
*
*Comments: *Attitude of gratitude.  Did legs today.  Felt some twinges but nothing out of control. Leg press was the riskiest.  It was real clear I needed to stop a 3 pps. Already missing the Leg Day shuffle. Don't miss where I was Saturday, though. Will be back full force someday...Seeing nice development still happening in quads.  
*
Afternoon:*
Abs x250

*Cardio Back (Supersets w no breaks)
**(6 sets of 16 reps superset w 6 flys)

Seated Row -85lbs 
Rear High Pulls - 50 lbs 
Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60 lbs
Overhead Lat Pulldown 70 lbs
Underhand Lat Pulldown 85 lbs 
DB for superset 20 lbs*
​
*Comments:* Went lighter on weights and allowed greater ROM.  Also picked up the pace. I'm beat.  The pattern of lifting and cardio has shifted.  Idk what to expect as far as strength and energy.  This is a good thing.  Challenges me.  

NOTE: "I am aware that I am less than some people prefer me to be, but most  people are unaware that I am so much more than what they see."
  ―     Douglas Pagels​


----------



## PLpb (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a lot of volume for back! I think I want to try something similar next back day


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 9, 2014)

PLpb said:


> That is a lot of volume for back! I think I want to try something similar next back day



Way cool! It is a lot. Love to hear what you think.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 9, 2014)

*Thursday Shoulders & Squat/Lunge Heaven*

*Morning:*

Thursday Shoulders Day2
*
DB Lateral Raises (tips down)*
5x11 15lbs

*Military Press*
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 lbs
2x5 115
1x5 125** Woohoo!

*Wide Bar Upright Raise *
5x11 65 lbs
*
DB Front Raises*
5x11 15 lbs *up against the wall (redneck mother)...

*Face Pulls *
5x11 70 lbs (Long pulls)
*
Comments:* Dayum!  Did me some right purdy shoulder work this morning.  Feelin' a lil  beasty on military press. Loving this muscle growth.  Kinda think my  body is quite sure what to do with it.  Maybe it's just me not sure what  to do with it  Diet is fine.  I'm eating lots of lean meat, avo,  broccoli.  SOS DD.  I'm off work tomorrow so I get to "sleep in." NO  CARDIO FRIDAY.  Whoop! Whoop! Speaking of cardiol....

*Afternoon:
*
*Cardio Lunge/Squat*
Squat lunge down - 11 squats at the poles
Straight lunge back
11 times​
This down the *GREEN MILE *again.  So it's R Lunge > Squat > L Lunge > Squat to each pole.  At he  pole - it's 11 squats.  That's 77 on the poles for each trip.  Didn't  count squats between poles down the 60 yards.  On the way back straight  lunging. This is over *1000 squats and 1000 lunges*. 

*Comments: * Took me about *1 hr 19 min*.   My legs will be sore.  I missed last Thursday due to stomach bug.   It's been 2 weeks.  My quad cramp thingy set me back.  I was thrilled to  get the ok to squat and lunge.  My joint forgot how to do this.   Muscles tight.  Achy.  Finally at 45 min I was warmed up.  Felt really  good.  Like it worked out some of the battery acid in the RF.  No cardio  tomorrow so MAYBE heavier legs Saturday. 
*
NOTE: Those that don't go within, go without.*


----------



## PLpb (Oct 9, 2014)

125!!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 10, 2014)

*Friday Arms*

*Morning:

*Abs x 250
*
Diamond push ups* x35

*Bar Curls*
1x25 45lbs
1x20 55
1x15 65
4x11 75

*Tricep rope push downs*
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs

*DB Bicep Curls (full turn)*
6x11 20 lbs 

*Tricep bar push downs*
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs

*Bicep Hammer Curls*
5x21 15 lbs

*Comments: *Strong arms. So subtle, but I noticed improvement on my curls of 65 and 75 lbs. Sometimes it feels like my muscle/blood vessels are going to pop out of my skin. I'm so swole that it pinches vein on upper arm when I bend elbow. Oye vey. I'm such meathead. Enjoyed day off from work. Did?stuff. Tomorrow Leg McLuvin!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 11, 2014)

Nothing in your day is like your weight training session. It sometimes changes everything for me. Attitude, energy, just everything. Why are there not more meatheads? They're missing out.

Nice work BB!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 11, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Nothing in your day is like your weight training session. It sometimes changes everything for me. Attitude, energy, just everything. Why are there not more meatheads? They're missing out.
> 
> Nice work BB!



That's great, Craw! If you're not a MEAThead, you're a VEGhead.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 11, 2014)

*Saturday Legs*

*Legs*
Day 2
​
*Leg Extensions (Toes Out)*
5x15 90lbs

*Bar Squats*
1x5 95lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135
1x5 155
1x5 185

*Leg Extensions (Toes In)*
5x15 90lbs

*Bar Squats*
7x5 185lbs 
*Superset w DB Deadlifts* 7x11 35lbs

*Lunge Down and Back* on *Green Mile

COMMENTS: WOOHOOO! Yeah, baby!! Did it. *Enjoyed doing legs this morning. Max at 135 on Wed Leg Day.  Went to 185 today.  Great form. Started to feel twinge in L RF on last 2 sets.  Perfect timing (feeling it at end as opposed to beginning).  Great choice not to go heavier yet. This is also day 2 following 1000 lunge/squats, so soreness from that at its peak.  Fabulous marinade for heavy legs today. Will be back for more fun in a few hours...

*NOTE: May I continue to remember the distance I've traveled and the obstacles I've overcome.  Never should I diminish these in a moment of fear, believing that I've somehow fallen short.*


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 11, 2014)

*Saturday Cardio*

*Cardio Back (Supersets w no breaks)
**(6 sets of 16 reps superset w 6 flys)

Seated Row -100 lbs 
Rear High Pulls - 60 lbs 
Straight Arm Pulldowns - 70 lbs
Overhead Lat Pulldown 85 lbs
Underhand Lat Pulldown 100 lbs 
DB for superset 20 lbs*

​
*Comments: *Really thought I was going to be doing floor drills.  Not today.  Back cardio was what I was given. Went crazy. Just ripped up back. Took all my irritations and frustrations and PUMPED the IRON. Think, Drowning Pool "Let the bodies hit the floor."


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 12, 2014)

*Sunday Shoulders & Afternoon Cardio*

Abs x250

*DB Arnold Press*
1x15 20 lbs
2x10 30
3x5 35*
*
*DB Wide Upright Raises*
5x11 20 lbs

*Military Press*
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 
3x5 115
*
Wide Grip BB Upright Raise*
5x11 65 lbs

*DB RAM Press*
5x11 15 lbs

*High Pulls (Short Pull)*
5x11 80 lbs

*Comments: *Nothing news flashy to report.  Did the work. Pleased w how smooth and ROM I'm getting w 115 on military press.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Bike Tabata*
60 min
​So this is how it went:

TABATAs 1 thru 12



20 sec high

10 sec rest
20 sec high
10 sec rest
20 sec high

10 sec rest
20 sec high
10 sec rest
1:15 break >> 25 presses *2* pps



*Comments: *I am worn out.  Ready for some rest.  Check back tomorrow.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 13, 2014)

*Monday Chest & Afternoon Cardio*

*Morning:*

Flat bench flys
5x11 25 lbs

Flat bench press
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135 
1x5 155
3x5 185

incline bar press 
5x11 135 lbs

incline DB turns
5x11 30 lbs 

incline DB center press
5x11 35 lbs

Comments: Strong morning.  Focused on form and isolation of  muscle being worked. Wore me out.    I'm strong but not crazy  superhuman strength. Riding the wave...Getting close to transitioning on  to cruise. Love muscle gains, but I'm ready for a break.  
*
NOTE: Everything has a season.  Once harvest is done, it's time to rest.  *
*
Afternoon:
*
*20>1** Cardio*
*Equipment: *
Step Bench

*Basic moves: *
Push ups (1 hand on step 1 hand on floor> L side then R side =1)
Half burpees (hands on end of step)
Scissors

*Drill:*



Slalom push up R
 
Slalom push up L
 
Half Burpees 
 
Run down Green Mile
 
Scissors
 
Run back

 

*Instructions:* Inverted pyramid starting at 20 reps on each move down to 1. On push ups,  1 push up on R then 1 on L = 1. So first round it's like 40 push ups and so on down.  

*Comments: *Felt great to work the floor like this again.  This is my usual Saturday cardio. My time was still good at just under 47 minutes.


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2014)

i get tired reading all those sets......


----------



## PLpb (Oct 13, 2014)

Excellent work!!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 14, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Pics? For educational purposes.



I hear you. Will post later today. As long as  purpose is purely academic in nature.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## PLpb (Oct 14, 2014)

That is impressive!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


>



geared virgin mary.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 14, 2014)

*Tuesday Back & BIke*

ABs x250

*Chin ups* x35

*Underhand Bar Rows*
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 105
1x5 115
3x5 135

*DB Back Flys *(head on bench)
5x11 20 lbs *added pause

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*
5x11 115 lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
5x11 70 lbs

*Perfect Push-ups *x35 

*Comments: *Felt every bit of Back Cardio on Saturday. Chin ups greatly improved. Could barely do pushups at the end. Chest very sore. All good stuff. Rumor has that my workouts will be changing soon. Nice lat spread 


*Afternoon:*

*Cardio Bike Tabata
*49:35 Minutes - 10 Cycles
Leg Press x25 2 pps on 1:15 min breaks bw Tabatas 

​*Comments: *Great cardio. Normal sensations.  Strong leg press.  Have heavy legs in the morning.  Woohoo! I gotta say posting at night, I'm less verbose.  Morning, I'm all charged up.  By 8:30 pm, I'm looking at going to bed soon. Thanks for your posts of support.  They are encouraging  TTFN.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 15, 2014)

*Wednesday Legs & Cardio*

*Morning:

Leg Press 3 pps
3x11

Leg Extensions
5x25 80 lbs

Bar Squats
1x5 95 lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135
1x5 185
3x5 205

Elevated Straight Leg Deadlifts
5x11 115 lbs

Leg Press(sled 167lbs)
1x5 4 pps
1x5 5 
3x5 6 

Lunge down and back GREEN MILE

Comments: BEAST! Loved it. Did my heavies again.  Great squats.  Great leg press.  I love the strength. Hope to maintain my gains.  Switching gears, as it were.  May go with a cruise of var.  Right now I'm riding the remaining wave!! 



Evening:

Cardio Bike Tabata
49:35 Minutes - 10 Cycles
Leg Press x25 2 pps on 1:15 min breaks bw Tabatas 

​Comments:  Deja vu all over again.  Did the same cardio today.  Didn't go as hard as yesterday.  Just a wee bit more tuckered in the quads.  Off work tomorrow.  Sleeping in 

NOTE: Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds.  ~ Albert Einstein*


----------



## PLpb (Oct 16, 2014)

^agreed


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 16, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have the prettiest log ever.



Thanks, I think.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 16, 2014)

*Wednesday Shoulders & Journey of a 1000 Squats & Lunges*

*Morning:*

Abs x250

Thursday Shoulders Day2
*
DB Lateral Raises (tips down)*
5x11 15lbs

*Military Press*
1x5 65 lbs
2x5 95 lbs
3x5 115

*Wide Bar Upright Raise *
5x11 65 lbs
*
DB Front Raises*
5x11 15 lbs

*Face Pulls *
5x11 70 lbs (Long pulls)
*
Comments:* Another day in paradise. Did my time.  Started w abs.  I'm really gaining strength there.  Always been the stepchild of body parts for me.  Hated them. Of course. I felt weak and my genetics don't scream 6 pack.  Well, now I'm doing suspended abs.  I can go from a dead hang to a pike position w feet over my head x 10 in a row.  I did 20 in all today.  Boooyaaa!  

*Afternoon:*
*Cardio Lunge/Squat*
Squat lunge down - 11 squats at the poles
Straight lunge back
11 times​
This down the *GREEN MILE *again.   So it's R Lunge > Squat > L Lunge > Squat to each pole.  At  he  pole - it's 11 squats.  That's 77 on the poles for each trip.   Didn't  count squats between poles down the 60 yards.  On the way back  straight  lunging. This is over *1000 squats and 1000 lunges*. 

*Comments: New PR* *1 hr 01 min 31 seconds*. I have never moved through this cardio that fast.  Legs and glutes would lock up.  So freaking pleased with this time.  I did the work, I just took far less time between trips.   

*People often say that motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing - that's why we recommend it daily.   - Zig Ziglar*


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 17, 2014)

Those suspended abs.... when you take your feet up that high it almost becomes a compound movement! Lol. I have done those and it is tough. You get a few reps in, you're like yeah I can do this..... and soon each one becomes a bear, they are very hard. Great work on everything. The suspended ab thing just stuck out to me because when I first tried them it was comical how terrible I was...


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^Truth! It was was pathetic at first. I started w raising to 90 degrees x100 eod. Then one day trainer said if you can do that you can go all the way up. BOOM! It happened. Thanks, Craw. I'm growing up big like you


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 17, 2014)

*Friday Arms*

*Diamond push ups x35

Bar Curls
1x25 45lbs
1x20 55
1x15 65
4x11 75

Tricep rope push downs
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs

DB Bicep Curls (full turn)
6x11 20 lbs 

Tricep bar push downs
5x15 80lbs
superset DB Skullcrushers 5x15 15lbs

Bicep Hammer Curls
5x21 15 lbs

Comments: *Today was grind and go. Not enough sleep or just winding down from having super powers.  At any rate, I did push the heavy weight. Pretty well, actually. Trying to make friends with the 75 lb bb.  

*Diet Comment: *I am so bummed (prob a blessing) that my favorite CRACKers are causing me digestive issues. :'( Cutting carbs unintentionally, now.  I'll eat something else, but not as devotedly as I ate those crackers!!
*
NOTE:  If you hit the target every time, it?s too near or too big.  ~ Tom Hirsfield (Physicist)*


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 18, 2014)

*Saturday Legs & Back Cardio*

*Morning:*

Abs x 250
*Legs*
Day 2
​
*Leg Extensions (Toes Out)*
5x15 90lbs

*Bar Squats*
1x5 95lbs
1x5 115
1x5 135
1x5 185
1x5 205

*Leg Extensions (Toes In)*
5x15 90lbs

*Bar Squats*
7x5 205lbs 
*Superset w DB Deadlifts* 7x11 35lbs

*Lunge Down and Back* on *Green Mile

COMMENTS: *Staying strong.  Great lifting.  Up in the heavier weights again. Ready for a nap. 


*Afternoon:*

*Cardio Back (Supersets w no breaks)
**(6 sets of 18 reps superset w 5 flys)

Seated Rows
Rear High Pulls 
Straight Arm Pulldowns
Overhead Lat Pulldowns
Underhand Lat Pulldowns
DB for superset 20 lbs*

​
*Comments:*  I did this cardio session w my trainer.  The pace was faster.  I  dropped the weight.  Definitely cardio.  Weights went from "I got this."  to "OMG 18 is such a big number!" Just kept moving through all the  exercises.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 18, 2014)

You do your abs pre or post legs?


----------

